# removing old box



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like the plaster has a grip on it. If it were mine I wouldn't worry so much about minimizing damage. Are you replacing or removing the box? If removing you'll still have a patch.


----------



## bcboy (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd like to take the box out just to get a feel for how hard it would be to fish new wire through the wall (to replace knob and tube). The box must have some kind of flaps or ears on it. It's definitely not being held just by the plaster.


----------



## nathan_h (Jan 27, 2007)

Duplicate


----------



## nathan_h (Jan 27, 2007)

Duplicate


----------



## nathan_h (Jan 27, 2007)

Yep you'll need to remove more plaster and probably lath.


----------



## bcboy (Feb 11, 2011)

I wonder if the screws coming in from each side are actually for adjusting flaps, and the flaps are attached to braces which are attached to the studs.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You would typically be dealing with a box that looks similar to this.







The screw tip you see holds a bracket on. It does not hold the box in the wall. You will need to slide a hacksaw blade next to the stud and cut the nails.


----------



## thadsaab (Nov 12, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> You will need to slide a hacksaw blade next to the stud and cut the nails.


I've had great success with the hacksaw blade method in my late 60's home. I had one box it didn't work on. An electrician friend tore it to pieces with the linesman's pliers. It didn't take much longer than cutting it out by hand.


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

I had a box in my house that looked like your box from the outside but was mounted like this: http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele.../3-1-2-Deep-with-Conduit-Knockouts/54181-TBAR That was a pain to get out.

Others were nailed to the stud side, while some were nailed to the front of the stud like this:
http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...h-Conduit-Knockouts-Mounting-Brackets/52151-B

I've had good success with a reciprocating saw held near but not on the wall. But still might be too much vibration for plaster and lathe (I have plaster over drywall). 

Also see this thread: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/running-wires-new-outlets-plaster-lathe-59376/

RST


----------



## bcboy (Feb 11, 2011)

I finally got the box out. It turned out to have two ears, which were not visible at first because they were covered with lath. I removed the lath with a chisel. The box was held by one screw on each side.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

they cheated when they installed that box:no: it would not be allowed today


----------



## RTypeEman (Feb 5, 2010)

every box in my house was installed the same way, except vertically instead of sideways


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

That is how pretty much every box like that, of that era, is installed. 
Many had metal rails that the box ears were slid into, and the rails nailed to the studs on each side.



Saturday Cowboy said:


> they cheated when they installed that box:no: it would not be allowed today


Why?


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> they cheated when they installed that box:no: it would not be allowed today


Explain?


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't like it when they use the lath to support a box because I don't consider that structure. Yes I know old work boxes just grip the drywall but I still hate it.


----------



## RTypeEman (Feb 5, 2010)

his looks like what was done in my house: two pieces of wood were nailed between the studs, spaced properly to allow the box to fit, then the ears screwed to those pieces of wood. its actually incredibly strong and a huge pain to remove.

i have a picture of the backside of one in my house

http://goput.it/str/ej7.jpg


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> I don't like it when they use the lath to support a box because I don't consider that structure. Yes I know old work boxes just grip the drywall but I still hate it.


I can understand why you hate it, but you specifically stated it would not be allowed.

We were wondering where in the code this is stated.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I can understand why you hate it, but you specifically stated it would not be allowed.
> 
> We were wondering where in the code this is stated.


maybe that was a bit of an overstatment


----------

